# Simple Rosemary & Thyme Crusted Rack of Lamb



## civilsmoker (Jul 10, 2020)

Been eating out of the freezer for a while now and tonight’s choice by the kids were a couple racks of lamb!!!

So the plan was just a simple crust of S&P and fresh chopped rosemary and thyme with some classic olive oil. (Sorry no pic....wasn’t thinking of making a post)  I just coated them for a few hours and then roasted them on the pellet smoker at 390 for a total of 24 min flipping them over every 4 min.

I pulled them when the IT hit 127ish and the let them rest for 10 min on a rack till IT 135.






when I was looking at these sitting there I’m like ok I better take a pic or two.....






The slice!











Matched them with a batch of golden garlic mash and a red wine & balsamic glaze (equal parts red wine balsamic simmered with fresh rosemary, pepper corns, & thyme).  Simple but elegant.





$$$ Rack of Lamb $$$


----------



## cmayna (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice work.   Bet it taste wonderful.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice. That's one of my favorite things to cook. Your's looks delicious


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2020)

Damn that looks awesome, nice job!!!


Growing up I dated a Greek cattle and sheep ranchers daughter, I miss the tasty lambs he would send me home with for my family. NZ lamb had nothing on his lamb, maybe because he hung his lamb for 10 to 14 days after they were slaughtered. His marinade recipe was the best that I've ever tasted, he would marinade overnight then brush the lamb while it was roasting on the spit over oak and apple wood coals.

Try it next time you make Lamb it's awesome of beef and fowl as well.

- 1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil. 
-1/2 onion, coarsely chopped. 
-6 garlic cloves coarsely chopped. 
-2 dill sprigs coarsely chopped. 
-1 to 2 t fresh lemons juiced. 
-1 lemon zested. 
- 1 sprig of fresh rosemary chopped.
- 1 palm full of fresh or dried oregano.
- 1 small palm full of coarse salt and pepper.

I'm telling you the stuff is bang'in.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow...that's just beautiful. Perfectly cooked and pretty much mouth watering. Great job!!

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Very nice work.   Bet it taste wonderful.


Thanks cmayna!  They were tender little chops of tastiness!


TNJAKE said:


> Very nice. That's one of my favorite things to cook. Your's looks delicious


Thanks Jake!  My wife has to leave the room while I prep, she says something about sagebrush mixed with other words....but she does comes back to make the glaze!  And I agree with you they are a fun cook!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> Damn that looks awesome, nice job!!!
> 
> 
> Growing up I dated a Greek cattle and sheep ranchers daughter, I miss the tasty lambs he would send me home with for my family. NZ lamb had nothing on his lamb, maybe because he hung his lamb for 10 to 14 days after they were slaughtered. His marinade recipe was the best that I've ever tasted, he would marinade overnight then brush the lamb while it was roasting on the spit over oak and apple wood coals.
> ...


Thanks Fork!  I’m going to try this on a bird in the new place once I have access to the X-Fire again!  As a kid we had a walk in and aged our own beef...that stuff was just yum!


tx smoker said:


> Wow...that's just beautiful. Perfectly cooked and pretty much mouth watering. Great job!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. Mid-Rare lamb is a wonder cause it has zero gamey favor...just tasty little treats....but just over that to medium and it’s game city......the glaze is a match made in heaven for the chops though!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2020)

Johnny Ray


 daveomak


 mike243
 thanks for the likes, they are much appreciated!


----------



## Danabw (Jul 11, 2020)

Reminds me of the best rack of lamb I ever had at a restaurant years ago. Damn. Looks so good.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice job Civil!

Looks great from here.

LIKE!

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2020)

OMG'osh, simply divine, hell yeah, ya gonna drive me crazy with those pics.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Reminds me of the best rack of lamb I ever had at a restaurant years ago. Damn. Looks so good.


Thanks Danabw!  It’s hard to get good lamb when eating cause it’s so easily over cooked but it is a fav of ours for sure!



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Civil!
> 
> Looks great from here.
> 
> ...


Thanks John! It’s rather quick meal, you just have to watch it closely when they hit 110 or so as the jump temp quick you its Johnny on the spot to get them off the heat and testing on a rack!


chilerelleno said:


> OMG'osh, simply divine, hell yeah, ya gonna drive me crazy with those pics.


Thanks chiler!!  For starting out as a quick meal to clear out the freezer it turned out to be a MEAL!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 11, 2020)

That looks delicious. Thinking I might butcher the lambs sooner rather than later. You are making me hungry


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> That looks delicious. Thinking I might butcher the lambs sooner rather than later. You are making me hungry


Thanks peachey!  Pretty dang tasty for sure!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok 

 forktender
 I had to try the recipe!!!  I had everything but dill and oregano....but mixed mixed up the rest and put a few game hens in it.










After a good soak they went on the pellet grill at 425 for a total of 15 min turning @1/2 time, then under the convection broiler for 4 min to toast the skin.





Now the leftover 

 forktender
 inspired plate. Wrapped the lamb in foil and poured the glaze over them and heated them in the grill till they were warmed back up to IT 105. Then served with reheat garlic mash and fresh cut WM!





this is pure summer “Game” $$$


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2020)

Lamb is about my favorite meat, and yours looks ridiculously good!!
Awesome!!
Al


----------



## forktender (Jul 13, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok
> 
> forktender
> I had to try the recipe!!!  I had everything but dill and oregano....but mixed mixed up the rest and put a few game hens in it.
> ...


If I had to leave out one thing in the recipe it would be the dill so you picked the right one to be out of at the time.
My mom brushes this stuff of shrimp and pours it over cracked Dungeness crab and it's great.
I'm glad you guys liked it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Lamb is about my favorite meat, and yours looks ridiculously good!!
> Awesome!!
> Al


Thanks Al!  The balsamic glaze is like it was created just for the Lamb in my book!  I can say there wasn't one bit left between the two racks!



forktender said:


> If I had to leave out one thing in the recipe it would be the dill so you picked the right one to be out of at the time.
> My mom brushes this stuff of shrimp and pours it over cracked Dungeness crab and it's great.
> I'm glad you guys liked it.



Fork, it was pretty dang tasty for sure and it would be killer over shrimp (ie scampi style) and crab!  We are going to that on the bucket list for both!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 5, 2021)

Those look great.  Wanting to do some this weekend.


----------



## emagdnim0701 (Aug 6, 2021)

Fire


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 6, 2021)

How did I miss this one? Everything looks so good!! Great job bud!


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 9, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> How did I miss this one? Everything looks so good!! Great job bud!



Thanks!  It was a tasty couple of plates for sure!  I need to do it again soon!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry I missed this one! Looks like an "out of the park" home run to me! Chicken looks good too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry to be so late, man that all looks phenomenal!


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 9, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Sorry I missed this one! Looks like an "out of the park" home run to me! Chicken looks good too.


No worries, it's always to be late to get desert than a no show....LOL



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry to be so late, man that all looks phenomenal!


WHB, it's crazy easy and tasty!  Costco has some more in stock so they have been  tempting me, just been way too busy!


----------

